

Ask HN: Comprehensive guide to IE compatibility? - aridiculous

I suspect I'm not alone in this:<p>I learned front-end web design after the box-model and modern CSS appeared. Being relatively new, I haven't suffered through all of the IE6 (and even 7/8) bugs. Though I'm proficient at CSS, and intimate with a lot of its quirks, I'm anxious to knock out my one achilles heel: confident IE support for relatively complex layouts.<p>Does anyone have any very readable, comprehensive guide to IE support for those fairly advanced in CSS?<p>Thanks!
======
jpadvo
Here is a page that takes care of the "comprehensive" piece:

<http://www.quirksmode.org/compatibility.html>

It's readable enough, but a little dense on information. :)

